# What about a wordreference API



## palmerabollo

I would like to have an API to do searches and integrate wordrefrerence with other applications the web 2.0 way 

Regards,
Guido


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Guido,

I'm still not planning to create a general API for anybody to use.  Feel free to write me through the Contact Us form, letting me know what you are interested in doing.

Mike


----------



## Meskalyn

Sorry to ask this, but there is some news about an amazing WordReference API ?
This should be awesome.


----------



## mkellogg

I keep saying "coming soon", but now so much time has passed.  Let me see if I can get it together in the next few months.

Mike


----------



## Meskalyn

mkellogg said:


> I keep saying "coming soon", but now so much time has passed.  Let me see if I can get it together in the next few months.
> 
> Mike



hehe 
It's not an emergency, but it could help for a lot of good Internet project.

If you need some help (I really don't know how work WordReference for dev stuff) about dev, maybe I can help.


----------



## DanTheTallMan

Hi Mike,

Do you have any idea if/when you would like to publish an API?

I'm very interested to see what could be done with it. I'd also be a paying customer for such a service.

Best


----------



## mkellogg

I would like to get it published tomorrow, but I'm just busy with other things.  Let me see if I can get something less than perfect out within a month or two.

Dan, please write me a short note through the Contact Us link (below), and I'll  contact you when I'm testing it.


----------



## camrto

apiapiapi...apiapi......api
api.....api...api...api...api
api.....api...api...api...api
apiapiapi...apiapi......api
api.....api...api...........api
api.....api...api...........api

Thinking in a plugin for my browser... there is almost one plugin covering this issue... i would love some WR based plugin.
I will get one eye on this.


----------

